# New Arrival Jlc



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Arrived today and great value for money IMO. JLC Master Quartz, early seventies in superb condition - sorry about the raindrop at 4


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That really is lovely. Just simple and elegant.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice ,classic lines


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh that is blooming gorgeous!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Really nice simple look to that one. well done. Gotta love a good quartz


----------



## jungun (Aug 3, 2007)

It is a lovely watch - congrats. Do you know which movement is in this?


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Loving it!


----------

